# Score this Big 5x5 bull.



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My best friends wife put down this bull this last fall. Thought we would have a little fun and see who could score this the best.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm going to guess 310" (give or take)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

345"
Super awesome 5x5, love those curly que beams


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I always struggle with 5 points, so that is my disclaimer. 295-3/8".


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

330 +/-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That has great mass! I love the big whale tails on the big 5's. What a cool bull! 

Very tough to judge with no real reference points. (Tried to use the soda can) 

I'm going somewhere between 320-330, but I really struggled with the length of the main beams.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Let me help a little main beams were 52 2/8 and 51. spread 54 4/8. And to give you an idea of mass his M2 7 5/8 and 7 2/8.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Main beam's 105"
Inside spread used for score 45"
8x mass total 42"
G1's 31"
G2's 37"
G3's 30"
G4's 40"
= 330 SCI score
Mabe 8" in deductions = 322 BC score


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good grief! That's not a very good picture to try and judge from. Any field photos?
It does look like a great bull. 
I've always have said that I'd rather take a mid 330 5 point than a 350 6 point.
That bull might just make it to 350 but who knows with such a crappy picture. lol;-)


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think goofy has all the numbers, but the mass. That thing is at least 28" per side.

Makes him about 346

A truly awesome 5 !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

north slope said:


> Let me help a little main beams were 52 2/8 and 51. spread 54 4/8. And to give you an idea of mass his M2 7 5/8 and 7 2/8.


I underestimated those main beams by several inches. With that knowledge I'm saying he's over 340. My estimations have him right around 345. That is gross score, because i don't care about deductions. A great bull regardless!

Any way we're going to get to see more pics? I would love to see the animal whole if you've got them.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a great bull....congrats to the hunter. I love his mass, the G5s, and how his right G5 curls!

With that said, it is tough to score this bull because the lack of reference items to be used for estimates (even the pickup bed and pop can be deceiving). I may be on the low end, but I would score him 304. This is a heck of a bull for sure!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Keep trying.... The guy has mass!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Mass was the first thing I noticed!

I figured if it were a six point it would go 365 maybe more so I deducted for the missing points. 

Im always off on my elk scores so score doesn't effect my decision to punch a tag. If its brown its down is more my moto!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here you go you big babies...score that now.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

327, Nice bull!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

A friend of mine has a 370+ 5 point bull on the wall at his house. This one does not quite look as big, hard to tell from a picture. It is a very pretty bull, I really like nice 5x's.
I will go with...........355.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I still think 345" but with that last pic, I just might stretch to 350-355"


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I'm low
350^


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to know what state?

And Unit?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

335


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

335 sounds about right. Ok north slope what's the right answer?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Goof it's a manti bull I think, killed by someone down Spanish/elk ridge....that's hear say and I may be up in the night but I think i remember getting a pic with info...mid to high 350's is my guess 210" frame with 145" of tine or so


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That bull is 330+ all day long. I shot a similar bull in the Book Cliffs a few years ago that did not have the mass or the length of that bull. 

Congrats on a mega 5!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Goof, I'll second the Manti unit on this one. Can't remember if the report was here or on MM.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a nice bull and I would say yes, he did score a few times before his demise.------SS


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> It's a nice bull and I would say yes, he did score a few times before his demise.------SS


This wins!! Give him a t-shirt!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Goof it's a manti bull I think, killed by someone down Spanish/elk ridge...


The green tag threw me off, Thought it might ba an Arizona tag.
Guess it was a Utah taxidermist ID tag ...( + No orange requiment in AZ ).


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is hard to tell how much mass this guy has. Truly an amazing 5x5, he scores 368!!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^Here's my queston...^^^^^^^^^^^^

The spead score?

The spread score is higher than the main beam score....

In BC/CSI scoring, INSIDE width is used, NOT outside ..

In all the bulls I've ever scored, I've only seen spead exceed main beams once.

And when this does happen, they are weird looking racks!!!!!
In the case of the '368' 5x5 ,,, clearly is not....
I would suspect the out side measurment was uased here ?????


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Goof, while you are right on the score terminology the mains on this bull flare out out the end making his inside possibly huge...still the measurement would then be the length of the main which would drop it to 365ish


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

berry,
I was using the 1st pic on page one, back of the truck.
Counted bed ribs to estamated the 45" inside spead when I did my guess.
Look at that and see what you think?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not gonna say what I think cause it isn't what the paper says...haha to me a couple of those measurements seem a little generous but I'll be the first to say that pics rarely do an animal justice...either way it's a stud 5 no matter how you look at it...


----------

